# Meanwhile, India Doesn't Want Our Cash



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

> India tells Britain: We don't want your aid


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ndia-tells-Britain-We-dont-want-your-aid.html



> But officials at DFID, Britain's Department for International Development, told the Indians that cancelling the programme would cause "grave political embarrassment" to Britain, according to sources in Delhi.
> DFID has sent more than £1 billion of UK taxpayers' money to India in the last five years and is planning to spend a further £600 million on Indian aid by 2015.
> "They said that British ministers had spent political capital justifying the aid to their electorate," one source told The Sunday Telegraph


Heaven forbid that we embarrass anybody.:speechles


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

So, and once again, I may have this wrong... but if they don't want the money, how can we keep giving it to them?!!? 

Surely, they just refuse to take it, and it stays with us?!?! :lol:

and what embarrassment is there in protecting your own country first!?!?

Are they ashamed to save the UK money and interest?!?!?

I have no idea what planet our MP's are on, I really don't...

:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

It does not go to the Indian government though does it - it goes to non-government organisations to distribute amongst the greater population


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

In a nutshell: The bribe for them to buy our eurofighters we can't afford to buy anymore isnt working?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

andy665 said:


> It does not go to the Indian government though does it - it goes to non-government organisations to distribute amongst the greater population


Really?!?!?!

You got the proof of that, or are you just hoping that is what happens!



:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Meanwhile back in Britain, cuts everywhere!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stop this Planet I want to get off!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't give it to them and put it into the Public Sector pension fund instead.

Or build a few new schools to service all the kids on the new housing estates we see popping up.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> So, and once again, I may have this wrong... but if they don't want the money, how can we keep giving it to them?!!?
> 
> Surely, they just refuse to take it, and it stays with us?!?! :lol:
> 
> ...


i think its more a way of legitimising payments

Govt/Party gets funding, has mates
Govt gives taxpayer money in Aid
AAid country gives contract to Private UK firm that funded party
Taxpayer money paid out via salarys,bonuses,shares whatever etc
Minister has Directorship when kicked out eventually by electorate in the cyclical change from Red to Blue

Everyones a winner and fully laundered and a boost to GDP aswell


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, the UK is one of the big players when it comes to economic terrorism.. been doing it for years, and we are quite good at it...

Much better than football (for example...) :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> Meanwhile back in Britain, cuts everywhere!


I guess like most everyone else around the world the Indian politicians can see that the *UK is in deep deep trouble economically and is effectively offering aid to the UK.* 
If, after having been told the aid from the UK isn't actually wanted now - pReanuts , the UK government declines to stop then the Indian politicians could set up an organisation to circumvent that and call it something like Ind-Aid-UK.

Never mind UK politicians embarrassment (if the UK were to stop giving aid) I'm sure it's embarrassing the Indian politicans in having to accept it these days as they claim to rapidly progress towards being a modern economy


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

India is not a wealthy country, their economy remains much smaller than the UK and yet they have a population that is 20x our number. Many people are still relatively poor. Not that poor is always a bad thing in my opinion. People can be poor in this country yet still have sky tv, mobile phones etc. Having said all that if India doesn't want the money I would not feel embarassment to say ok thanks we will withdraw it.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Shug said:


> In a nutshell: The bribe for them to buy our eurofighters we can't afford to buy anymore isnt working?


Is this any different to the French government promising Nuclear power and submarine fleet if the Dassault Rafale was awarded the contract?

I can't see this being a difficult decsion, if they don't want our money... we keep it!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> So, and once again, I may have this wrong... but if they don't want the money, how can we keep giving it to them?!!?
> 
> Surely, they just refuse to take it, and it stays with us?!?! :lol:
> 
> ...


No Cuey they are afraid their free trips to India stop along with all the gifts, 600 million we need to do alot of trade to cover that bill, always the same when you allow idiots to spend other peoples money


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Surprising comments from India, last time I was there, their electricity network couldn't cope with peak demand and there were random (but irritatingly routine) blackouts.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

lobotomy said:


> Is this any different to the French government promising Nuclear power and submarine fleet if the Dassault Rafale was awarded the contract?


Nope!
They must have better PR guys!


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

A better tack might be to get their citizens working in the UK to start paying National Insurance. I'm thinking of companies like TCS, Cognisant,Infosys etc working here via ICT rules .....

http://www.computerweekly.com/blogs/inside-outsourcing/2011/03/offshore-it-workers-in-the.html

*I don't get why the media is not all over this. Whole sectors are collapsing in this country due to this. Unfair playing field means less home grown talent, less innovation, higher unemployment etc *


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I guess china wont be refusing the £5billion a year we give them if aid anytime soon though..


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

My Wife actually works for DFID in E.K. The main reason that we send money abroad is that if we don't then the IMF will reduce our credit rating and impose sanctions etc. Alot of the money we send abroad goes to governments and other organisations throughout the world to distibute. I personally think its a farce that we send all this money abroad when we people living below the poverty line in this country but thats another argument for another thread at another time. Its bonkers what we send money abroad for and what get paid for etc. Most of the information is available through freedom of information but the govcernment reckons at least 40% is used in relation to corruption etc and thats a conservative estimate, unfortunately they can't prove it and need to keep shelling out. They did find someone buying a new jet a few years ago with our money and we stopped giving them anymore. 

Rant over. Sorry guys

and we don't give China £5bn in aid. Hee haw like that or anywhere near it. The budget is 'only' £11bn for the next 2yrs


----------

